# A Game of Topics



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here’s a game we haven’t played in a long time. A player names a topic, say, “storms.” Then people try to think of a work related to or suggesting storms. Whoever posts an answer first then proposes the next topic.

Now it’s easy to suggest impossible topics like “Brownian motion,” so if somebody does that, they can be challenged. If they can’t come up with an answer, they will be everlastingly shamed! So let’s avoid that, OK?

I’ll start with the topic, “snow.”


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gubaidulina - Jetzt immer Schnee.

Topic: sports.


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

Debussy - Jeux

Next : mountains


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Modest Mussorgsky -Night on Bald Mountain.

Next: rain


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Debussy - Jardins sous la pluie.

Next: War.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Holst: Mars (the bringer of war).

Next: the stars.


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

Messiaen - des canyons aux étoiles

Next : steam engine


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Strauss, E- Bahn frei! Schnell-Polka, Op. 45


Next - humor


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

Satie - Sonatine bureaucratique

Next : Drunkenness


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Schoenberg: Mondestrunken (Moon-Drunk)

Next up: Hallucination.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Donizetti- Mad scene/ Lucia di Lammermoor 


Next- colors


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Simon Holt - "A Book of Colours"

Next - nymphs


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

Scriabin - Prometheus (scratch that, I was too late again)

Josquin - Nymphes des bois

Next : Horses


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Suppe: Leichte Kavallerie Overture

Next - Birds...


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Ravel - Oiseaux tristes. 

Next: childhood


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

Next - cowboys


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Copland: Rodeo

Next - relativity


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

Mifek said:


> Copland: Rodeo
> 
> Next - relativity


Mmmmmh... this, maybe ?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Glass, P: Einstein on the beach

Next - World War II


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 'Leningrad'

Next - clowns...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Here's a game we haven't played in a long time. A player names a topic, say, "storms." Then people try to think of a work related to or suggesting storms. Whoever posts an answer first then proposes the next topic.
> 
> *Now it's easy to suggest impossible topics like "Brownian motion,"* so if somebody does that, they can be challenged. If they can't come up with an answer, they will be everlastingly shamed! So let's avoid that, OK?
> I'll start with the topic, "snow."


*Xenakis*, several of his works, in fact.
https://www.researchgate.net/public...on_A_compositional_and_analytical_exploration


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Kabalevsky: Clowns

Next - politics


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

John Adams - "Nixon in China"

Next - reptiles


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

Saint Saëns - Le carnaval des animaux IV. Tortoises

Next : drugs


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique

Next: liberty


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Too late ................


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

WildThing said:


> Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
> 
> Next: liberty


Oliver Davis: Liberty - "Liberty, for Violin, Viola, Piano and Strings"

Next - Shoes...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Cui - Puss in boots. 

Next: clocks


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

Haydn - Symphony 101 The Clock

Next : dices


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Mozart: Musical Dice-game, K.516f

Next - Cars...


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Gershwin: An American in Paris

Next - frieze


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Birtwistle: Slow Frieze

Next - tobacco...


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Bach - Aria ''Sooft ich meine Tobackspfeife'' BWV 515a

Next - Teutonic knights


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

Bach: _Sooft ich meine Tobackspfeife_"
http://virginiahuguenot.blogspot.com/2009/05/pipe-aria-and-coffee-cantata.html

Next - Brownian motion

*Edit: Mifek beat me to it. Back to his suggestion - Teutonic knights...*


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

*............. deleted*


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

*Prokofiev* : film score_ Alexander Nevsky.
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Nevsky_(Prokofiev)

Next - small change


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

Beethoven - Rondo a capriccio "Rage over a lost penny"

Next : skiing


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Carter Pann - Slalom

Next - incest


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

I was going to say Strauss: Alpine Symphony, but a quick Google search has thrown up:
Sibelius: The Lonely Ski Trail


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

Damn, Mifek beat me to it again !!

Back to Mifek's suggestion: *incest*.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Enescu: Oedipe 

incest brings me to....

Next: Game of thrones


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Maybe a bit too lateral (the one I had in mind). 

Same composition:

Next: airplane


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Verdi - Macbeth

Next - Saint Petersburg


EDIT: it seems it wasn't what you had in mind


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice (the one I had in mind was Walton's Spitfire prelude and fugue).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, it looks like nobody comes up with something other than Shosty's Leningrad symphony (which we already had), so I'll quote it again.

Next: anything Japanese.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

*Puccini*: _Madame Butterfly_.

Next - ceramics


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

Come on, you lateral thinkers !!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

KenOC didn't explain the rules when posters can't find the solution.
So, I win the first round, yes?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> KenOC didn't explain the rules when posters can't find the solution.
> So, I win the first round, yes?


Yes, I explained. If nobody knows the answer, somebody must challenge the proposer who then has to supply the answer. BTW I don't think anybody wins or loses the game, or round, or whatever.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

So, I await the challenge, Ken !!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

Allez, a little clue for my monoglot kinderlings :
Ceramic = *Porc*elain


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

OK, anything by Hummel. Google Hummel if you don't know why.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

How about Adams: Nixon in *China*?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

KenOC said:


> OK, anything by Hummel. Google Hummel if you don't know why.


What a bad loser ! Explain for others, s'il vous plaît.
And your next proposition ?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> How about Adams: Nixon in *China*?


Good try. I think I'll accept that, well played !!
Your turn then Art Rock !!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Next: geometric term


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

By the way, the solution was ...
*Grieg*: Op. 17 (N° 8), The Pig


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Next: geometric term


 .............................................................. 
No-one?


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Next: geometric term





Art Rock said:


> ..............................................................
> No-one?


Mason Bates - "Rhombus"

Next - dragons


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

KenOC said:


> OK, anything by Hummel. Google Hummel if you don't know why.


:lol::lol::lol:









*Hummel* figurines (also known as M.I. *Hummel* figurines or simply *Hummels*) are a series of *porcelain* figurines based on the drawings of Sister Maria Innocentia *Hummel*, O.S.F.

https://www.antiques-prices.com/seven-famous-hummel-figurines-values-todays-society-1334

Johann Nepomuk *Hummel*(14 November 1778 - 17 October 1837) was an Austrian composer and virtuoso pianist. His music reflects the transition from the Classical to the Romantic musical era.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Mollie John said:


> Next - dragons


Fafner in Wagner's Siegfried.

Next - Murder


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Othello - murders Desdemona

Next - Beer... (not ale, not lager, beer...)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Joseph Beer: Polnische Hochzeit


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Next topic: Tall buildings


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Anybody? Maybe something by that guy who wrote music about a baby carriage?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Michael Daugherty: Metropolis Symphony 
next: sleep


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty

Next - light


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lux Aeterna, by Morten Lauridson.

Next topic: Fear


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Leonard Bernstein - The Age of Anxiety
next: windows


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Respighi - Church Windows

Next - Fibonacci


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta

Next - molluscs


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Clam Sea and Prosperous Voyage. :lol:

By Beethoven or Mendelssohn, take your choice!

(Just kidding...)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Not sure if this one counts but, Eduard Hanslick once described Wagner as a “boneless tonal mollusk.” 

EDIT: just took a look at the OP game rules again and realize that my response above does not qualify. It asks for a work related to the topic.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Loving the Chambered Nautilus, a composition by William Brittelle.

Next topic: Finger or fingers (sorry, _not _hands)​


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Loving the Chambered Nautilus, a composition by William Brittelle.
> 
> Next topic: Finger or fingers (sorry, _not _hands)​


_Die Meifterfinger von Nurnberg._

Entropy.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> _Die Meifterfinger von Nurnberg._
> 
> Entropy.


Bzzzzzzzzz! Yer outta here!

Topic is still *finger*. C'mon, you've all heard of it. Beethoven's era, Beethoven's buddy.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

OK, not to hold things up: I was thinkking of Carl Czerny, _The Art of Finger Dexterity_, Op.740. How about that opus number? The guy was a writin' fool!​
Time for somebody else to propose a topic. First come, first served.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Bzzzzzzzzz! Yer outta here!
> 
> Topic is still *finger*. C'mon, you've all heard of it. Beethoven's era, Beethoven's buddy.


Czerny: "Praktische Fingerübungen" (I like _Meifterfinger_ better. ut

Entropy


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Max Richter - Three Worlds: Music From Woolf Works / Orlando

VII. Orlando: Entropy

Next - Gangsters...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Here's a game we haven't played in a long time. A *player names a topic*, say, "storms." Then people try to *think of a work related to or suggesting *storms. Whoever posts an answer first then proposes the next topic.
> 
> Now it's easy to suggest impossible topics like "Brownian motion," so if somebody does that, they can be challenged. If they can't come up with an answer, they will be everlastingly shamed! So let's avoid that, OK?
> 
> I'll start with the topic, "snow."





KenOC said:


> Joseph Beer: Polnische Hochzeit





KenOC said:


> Bzzzzzzzzz! Yer outta here!
> 
> Topic is still *finger*. C'mon, you've all heard of it. Beethoven's era, Beethoven's buddy.


Bzzzzzzzzzzzz! Yer outta here! - Joseph Beer is a composer - *not the subject of the work* and so by your very own rules you didn't actually provide a "work" - you supplied a composer's name...

The answer that I was looking for was -

*"Henry Aldrich: Taking his Beer with Old Anacharsis"* Pretty catchy, eh?






And so...

Next - Gangsters...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Entropy? Pawel Syzmanski: Dissociative Counterpoint *Disorder*. "Dissociative Counterpoint Disorder was composed for Malgorzata Sarbak. Sarbak premiered the piece in Warsaw in the Palace of Culture and Science."

https://www.amazon.com/Pawel-Syzmanski-Dissociative-Counterpoint-harpsichord/dp/B01M67294Y/ref=sr_1_5

Oh, gangsters? Hmmm...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Jacck said:


> Michael Daugherty: Metropolis Symphony


Just to note: A metropolis is any large, busy city, nothing to do with tall buildings. I had in mind John Alden Carpenter's _Skyscrapers_, but we're well beyond that now.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Gangsters: Karol Szymanowski - _Harnasie_ (The Highland Robbers Op. 55).

The next topic is open to whomever wants to claim it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Next- Obsessive love .


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Massenet - Werther 

Next - beggars...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2019)

*Johann Christoph Pepusch*: The Beggar's Opera





Next - Holding a grudge


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Verdi -Il Trovatore / Azucena holding a grudge against Manrico.



Next- shoes ( in any form)


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Prokofiev - Cinderella (Ballet Score)

next: wine


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Lassus: Missa Vinum Bonum 'Good Wine Mass' 

Next - Checkmate...


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Arthur Bliss' Checkmate.

Mists.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Janáček: In the Mists

Next - hooker...


----------



## dejohnpence (May 29, 2019)

Modest Mussorgsky -Night on Bald Mountain.
Josquin - Nymphes des bois


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Traviata?
Next - Worry


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Telemann: "La Putain" Suite in G 

Oops, too late!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Worry=Fear, so JS Bach’s Motet BWV 228 "Furchte dich night," Fearful Night

Next: The color red


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Boldly promote The East is Red!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_East_Is_Red_(song)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Wozzeck (the blood-red moon).

Next: Elegy


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Boldly promote The East is Red!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_East_Is_Red_(song)


Well, The East is Red is not really classical music, but it's the grand finale to The Yellow River Concerto so that's OK. Listen at 4:18.

The east is red, the sun is rising.
From China comes Mao Zedong.
He strives for the people's happiness,
Hurrah, he is the people's great saviour!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

jdec said:


> Wozzeck (the blood-red moon).
> 
> Next: Elegy


Rachmaninoff - Elegie Op. 3 No. 1





Next: Death


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

R Strauss, Tod und Verklaerung

Next: Life


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 Op. 92

For some reason, I always feel life and vitality while hearing B's symphonies, particularly the first movement of Op. 92.

Next: New Year


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Radetzky March (traditional closing at the VPO New Year's concert)

Convalescence.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> Janáček: In the Mists
> 
> Next - hooker...





dejohnpence said:


> Modest Mussorgsky -Night on Bald Mountain.
> Josquin - Nymphes des bois





Hermastersvoice said:


> Traviata?
> Next - Worry





KenOC said:


> Telemann: "La Putain" Suite in G
> 
> Oops, too late!


Have to slam on the brakes on this one... dejohnpence "Night on Bald Mountain"? - Nope... Josquin - "Nymphs du bois" - nope…

Hermastersvoice - Got it right on "La Traviata" as Violetta is a courtesan.

KenOC's Telemann - "La Putain" (the wh0re) would have nailed it also.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

jdec said:


> Radetzky March (traditional closing at the VPO New Year's concert)
> 
> Convalescence.


Boris Godunov - Kseniya and the Nurse - (this is kind of a stretch as she's convalescing from a broken heart and so jdec can nix this one if so desired.)

Next - (if accepted by jdec) - knife...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Convalescence -- Beethoven's Op. 110 or Op. 132 would have fit also.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Knife -- Mack the Knife, Kurt Weill

Next: A stretch of Central California coastline


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nobody? I was thinking about _The Dharma at Big Sur_, a concerto for electric violin by John Adams.

Anybody who wants can take the next topic.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Next- numbers and characters.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

True Story - had this written - "John Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur

Next -" at which point I fell sound asleep right at the keyboard - it was sometime after midnight - woke up this morning clicked on "AutoRestore" and voila but nevertheless too late to be of much use, eh? Nice setup though.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Next- numbers and characters.


John Adams - "The Mathematics of Resonant Bodies"

Next - ABC


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

*Brian Ferneyhough*: _Bone Alphabet_





Next: Lauding fat people


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> *Brian Ferneyhough*: _Bone Alphabet_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falstaff Verdi

Next: Drugs


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Lyapunov: Hashish

Next: New Zealand, but not by a New Zealand composer.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

*John Joseph Woods: *Tasmanian composer of the New Zealand national anthem*.

*Next: Donkeys


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals
next: autumn


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Sallinen - Symphony No. 6, Op. 65 'From a New Zealand Diary'



Beaten by TalkingHead as I checked out a source - well done!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution Op. 74

Autumn takes place in October...

Next - Hockey.... Extra Credit and Bonus Points for being able to include a reference to Canada or Canadians or use the word "eh?" in your answer...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

*Purcell*: _The Fairy Queen_, which includes a character called *Puck* (the name for the "ball" they use in this sport), hah!!

Next : Things related to 'Tick tock'


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

TalkingHead said:


> *Purcell*: _The Fairy Queen_, which includes a character called *Puck* (the name for the "ball" they use in this sport), hah!!
> 
> Next : Things related to 'Tick tock'


Nope... Sorry... Kind of a stretch... actually has to be "Hockey" the sport itself... once again with Extra Credit and Bonus Points for references to Canada or Canadians or using the word "eh? in your reply...

Next - Hockey...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

*André Ristic*: _Hockey Noir, the Opera

_Next: things related to 'Tick tock'


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Leroy Anderson - The Syncopated Clock

Next: Albania, but not by an Albanian composer. :devil:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Beaten to the punch by Art Rock! - Well played, Art!



Not sure of the "things related to "Tick tock" concept but let me try either -

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds

or 

Sondheim - "Tick Tock" from "Company"

If acceptable to TalkingHead…

Next - evenings in Canada playing hockey....


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Leroy Anderson - The Syncopated Clock
> 
> Next: Albania, but not by an Albanian composer. :devil:


Robert Moran: Ten Miles High Over Albania

Next - evenings in Canada playing hockey.... literally....

It's 12:20 pm in Ottawa - I'll leave this up for an hour and then provide the answer to allow the game to proceed.

This forum needs more Canadians... If you're out there lurking and you live north of the 49th parallel (only the part that's above the US) give some thought to joining us, eh? - Thanks!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

we were beaten by Canada, but later revenged by Finland on the recent ice-hockey world championship 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_IIHF_World_Championship


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> Robert Moran: Ten Miles High Over Albania
> 
> Next - evenings in Canada playing hockey.... literally....
> 
> ...


Clue - "evenings *in* *Canada* playing *hockey*... literally..."

John Jacob Weinzweig, OC OOnt was a Canadian composer of classical music.

The answer - "*Hockey* Night *In* *Canada*"

Three of the four words in the title were provided in the clue and the fourth used a synonym.

"Hockey Night in Canada" the classical composition written by John Weinzweig is not to be confused with the "Hockey Night in Canada" television theme song which was written by Dolores Claman and orchestrated by Jerry Toth.

Next - Rain forest...


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Messiaen - Ile de feu from Quatre Études de rythme (Isle of Fire refers to New Guinea)

Next -


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Pickard - The Flight of Icarus

Next - gluttony...


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm new to this so if I have misconstrued the idea of the game please forgive me:

My attempted answer: Elgar's Falstaff.

Next - Blackbird


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

1) The Magic Flute ("There are black birds in the world, why shouldn't there be black people as well?" - Papageno)

2) Messiaen's Le Merle Noir 

Next - Apparition.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

George Crumb - "Apparition" 

Next - Covetousness...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Providing the answer to allow things to move along...

Kurt Weill: The 7 Deadly Sins - "Covetousness"

I shall be making myself scarce as this is far too addicting a time-waster - great thread, great fun!

The next "Next" is fair game for the first to arrive and claim it...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Next: playing card(s).


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2019)

*Stravinski*: _Jeu de cartes
_




Next: Incarceration


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2019)

Any takers? Art Rock?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

TalkingHead said:


> Any takers? Art Rock?


You rang?

Not my favourite, but....

Beethoven - Prisoners' chorus from Fidelio.

Next: Brazil, but not by a Brazilian composer.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

TalkingHead said:


> *Stravinski*: _Jeu de cartes
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione (imaginary prisons)









Next: Slavery


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Got there before you, so mine first. 

Next: Brazil, but not by a Brazilian composer.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Respighi: Impressioni Brasiliane

Next: Time


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Rihm: Time Chant

Next: Slavery


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Arriaga: The Happy Slaves (only the overture survives)

Anybody can propose the next topic.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Arriaga: The Happy Slaves (only the overture survives)


Just as well, dont think any opera company would be eager to put a production

how about calculus?


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Kjartan Ólafsson: Calculus

Next - Bagpipes - figurative, not literal...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> Kjartan Ólafsson: Calculus
> Next - Bagpipes - figurative, not literal...


Well, Mollie John, you Ottawan fiend, can I propose two answers, subject of course to your approval:

*Beethoven*: Scottish folk songs;

or

*Denis Smalley*: _Pentes_ (which uses transformed sounds of Northumbrian bagpipes).





Next (if Mollie agrees): WAM (western art music) referencing Tibetan chant...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

TalkingHead said:


> Well, Mollie John, you Ottawan fiend, can I propose two answers, subject of course to your approval:
> 
> *Beethoven*: Scottish folk songs;
> 
> ...


Because you actually knew that we are called "Ottawans" I will cut you a bit of slack...

First selection - Nope...

Second selection - Nope...

Here's where the slack comes in - a hint for either you or the first person who gets here -

Think in terms of... oh say... a *violin* for example... being played in a way that is reminiscent of the skirling "sound" of Scottish bagpipes... It doesn't have to be realistic... It could even be a fantasy...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bruch - Scottish fantasy?


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Bruch - Scottish fantasy?


You nailed this one, Art, well done. If I may make a suggestion? - write down "western art music referencing Tibetan chant" for "Next" but don't tell anyone that it's Jonathan Elias "The Prayer Cycle" with the English Chamber Orchestra led by Lawrence Schwartz, eh? - It'll be our secret...Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

What's next, Art Rock?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Next: Anything Norwegian, but not by a Norwegian composer.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Pettoletti: Fantasie on Sonner af Norge det aeld gamle Rige, Op. 12

Next - western art music referencing Tibetan chant...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

*Wagner*: _The Ride of the Valkyries_.

Next: Italian takes on WAM referencing Tibetan (Buddhist) chant


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> Pettoletti: Fantasie on Sonner af Norge det aeld gamle Rige, Op. 12
> Next - western art music referencing Tibetan chant...


Beaten to it by an Ottawan fiend ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

*Scelsi*: _Aion_


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

Next: rainbows. That's right, rainbows.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Would you accept Das Rheingold (Rainbow Bridge)?

If so next up - lemon(s).


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

Malx said:


> Would you accept Das Rheingold (Rainbow Bridge)?


No. Unless Woodduck says otherwise.

Next: Rainbows


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Dan Visconti: Drift of Rainbows

Next - stomp...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Malx said:


> Would you accept Das Rheingold (Rainbow Bridge)?
> 
> If so next up - lemon(s).


Malx, don't choose "lemons" just in case someone other than you has ever heard of "Wo die Zitronen blühen, Op. 364 (Where the Lemons Blossom by Johann Strauss. Choose something else, eh?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Mollie John said:


> Malx, don't choose "lemons" just in case someone other than you has ever heard of "Wo die Zitronen blühen, Op. 364 (Where the Lemons Blossom by Johann Strauss. Choose something else, eh?


Not to worry I'm obviously off the mark, so I'll let the game flow down a different direction!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Malx said:


> Not to worry I'm obviously off the mark, so I'll let the game flow down a different direction!


That's just me larking about, Malx, having a bit of a laugh- keep playing, eh?

And I really must bow out at this point as I'm even further behind now than I was before.

Good luck!

Next - journeys...


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Siegfried’s Rinhe Journey, from GÖTTERDÄMMERUNG.

Next: philosophy.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Haydn's Symphony 22, _The Philosopher_.

Anybody who wants is next.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

How about...screws?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Britten - The turn of the screw.

Next: Dust.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Carter's song Dust of Snow (1942)

Next - Hornet


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Andreas Böttcher - Blue Hornet Choral

Next - Canadian coin without the last two letters coupled with a reference to a body of water... 
This is non-negotiable... and yes... I am a fiend...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> Andreas Böttcher - Blue Hornet Choral
> 
> Next - Canadian coin without the last two letters coupled with a reference to a body of water...
> This is non-negotiable... and yes... I am a fiend...


Canadian coin - the one dollar coin is known as a "loonie" - subtract the "I" and the "e" and you're left with "loon"...

coupled with a reference to a body of water - "lake" = "loon lake" which would have led to =

"Hovhaness: Symphony No. 63, 'Loon Lake', Op. 411"

The next "Next" is free to the first person who's here to claim it...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll do it. Topic: Elevator


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nobody? I had in mind _Der Mann im Fahrstuhl_ (The Man in the Elevator) by Heiner Müller & Heiner Goebbels. A dark and discomforting piece.

New topic: A volcano.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Leifs - Hekla

Next: anything Icelandic, but not by an Icelandic composer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No-one? Hint: check the games subforum.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> No-one? Hint: check the games subforum.


Didn't need to...

Grieg: Ten Song Arrangements from Norges Melodier (Norwegian Melodies) - Iceland EG 108

Next - razor...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2019)

*Rossini*: _The Barber of Seville_.

Next: Marsh wrens


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

If just plain "wrens" is cool then Zucker: The Musical Wrens, for two flutes

or Lehmann, L: Bird Songs - The Wren

or Sullivan, A: The Window "The Songs of the Wrens"

but I rather suspect that our friend TalkingHead is being a bit cagy and insists upon the literal use of "marsh wren" in the title in which case your guess is as good as mine...

BTW I was actually going for "Haydn - String Quartet, Op. 55 No. 2 in F minor 'The Razor'" but good play.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2019)

Your turn, Mollie John !!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

TalkingHead said:


> Your turn, Mollie John !!


Next - staircase...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2019)

*Ligeti*: Etude N° 13, _The Devil's Staircase
_




Next: Marsh rushes


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Horace Keats - Plucking the Rushes

Next - potato with a dark nasty attitude...

or Alternate "Next" because that one really is difficult...

Alternate "Next" offered in the spirit of fair play - 

Next: Prince Edward Island's claim to fame...(Hint: What Idaho is to the US, PEI is to Canada)…(Second hint: PEI's primary export)

It's anyone's choice as to which "next" to choose...

I'll let this one hang out for about an hour... or so... or maybe forever... who knows, eh? :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rautavaara - Symphony 6 "Vincentiana"

What? The PTE product is the potato, and the first famous Vincent van Gogh painting is the potato eaters.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Rautavaara - Symphony 6 "Vincentiana"
> 
> What? The PTE product is the potato, and the first famous Vincent van Gogh painting is the potato eaters.


:lol: - nice try though, Art, I'm almost tempted to give it to ya for cracking me up but nope...

Let's just simplify it to -

Next - potato...

Answer to "potato with a dark nasty attitude" -

Jack Beeson - "The Sinister Potato"

There are at least half a dozen more potato compositions - start digging... get it? ...digging - :lol:

Another example -

Martinů - Legend of the Smoke from Potato Fires

There are at least five more...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Next - potato is still available

or you can now try - 

Next - carrot...

or 

Next - beet...

or 

Next - turnip

All three of which are much more difficult than "potato"...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mollie John said:


> Answer to "potato with a dark nasty attitude" -
> 
> Jack Beeson - "The Sinister Potato"


An alternative hint might be "left-handed potato".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

KenOC said:


> An alternative hint might be "left-handed potato".


I agree - that particular clue provides a clarity which ensures that it would have been answered almost as quickly as I clicked on "Submit"...

Help move the thread forward, Ken, by providing your choice of the five remaining "potato" compositions, eh? - Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Martinu: The Legend of the Smoke From Potato Fires, H360


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> :lol: - nice try though, Art, I'm almost tempted to give it to ya for cracking me up but nope...
> 
> Let's just simplify it to -
> 
> ...





KenOC said:


> Martinu: The Legend of the Smoke From Potato Fires, H360


:lol::lol::lol:

For sheer audacity whilst simultaneously cracking me up I shall graciously concede the next "next" to you!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Topic: A puppet show


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Bohuslav Martinů: Loutky (Puppets), H. 92

Next - entirely different puppets...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mollie John said:


> Bohuslav Martinů: Loutky (Puppets), H. 92
> 
> Next - entirely different puppets...


Accepted, though I asked for a puppet show, not just a puppet. Had in mind _El Retabla de Maese Pedro_ (Master Peter's Puppet Show) by Ernesto Halffter.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Mollie John said:


> Bohuslav Martinů: Loutky (Puppets), H. 92
> 
> Next - entirely different puppets...


Stravinsky - Petrushka

Next - Paleozoic land mass


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Gondwana, by Tristan Murail.

Next: Any music by Beethoven using the glass harmonica (or armonica if you prefer).

SFAIK, there's only one piece.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Leonore Prohaska.

Next - 9 instruments only.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Spohr's Nonet (one of his best works IMO).

BTW great job on the Leonore Prohaska! The glass harmonica is in the Melodram 'Du, dem sie gewunden' starting in this performance at 3:55.

Next topic may be proposed by anyone.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Accepted, though I asked for a puppet show, not just a puppet. Had in mind _El Retabla de Maese Pedro_ (Master Peter's Puppet Show) by Ernesto Halffter.


I really shouldn't have gotten that one as you're right about not having used "shows" and so I can't accept it in good faith even though I'm grateful for your having been kind enough to offer it.

I'll toss the clue back towards your direction by using the following -

Next - dead French puppet's funeral...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> I really shouldn't have gotten that one as you're right about not having used "shows" and so I can't accept it in good faith even though I'm grateful for your having been kind enough to offer it.
> 
> I'll toss the clue back towards your direction by using the following -
> 
> Next - dead French puppet's funeral...


Looking for "Gounod: Funeral March of a Marionette"

Officially retiring to concentrate on matters significantly more trivial...

The next "Next" goes to the first to claim it...

Best wishes and good luck -

MJ


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

OK next: Finnegan's Wake (the James Joyce book)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

_"Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in...."_

- Michael Corleone - The Godfather Part III

John Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake

Archilbald James Potter: Finnegan's Wake

David Gompper: Finnegan's Wake

Next "Next" is free to a good home...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2019)

OK, I'll take the turn offered by the Ottawan fiend Mollie John...
I'm going to be a bit cryptic, so here goes :

Next: George rocks in Budapest (on a harpsichord) !!

PS : a little clue - I once posted the piece in question on the "What has blown you away" thread; please now read through several thousand posts to find it.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

György Ligeti - Hungarian Rock (Chaconne) für Cembalo

You can have the next "next' also...

Best wishes!

The Ottawan Fiend


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> György *Ligeti - Hungarian Rock (Chaconne) für Cembalo
> *
> You can have the next "next' also...
> 
> ...


Hey, bravo, bien trouvé !!
What a fantastic piece, don't you think ?
*



*
Next: *Empty plant pots* in one's garden (an electroacoustic piece by a NZ composer who studied with Messiaen)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Robin Maconie - Raku...

You can have the next "next' also...

Best wishes!

The Ottawan Fiend 

Once again assuming "retired" status... Great fun, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> Robin Maconie - Raku...
> 
> You can have the next "next' also...
> 
> ...


I'll give you that, Ottawan fiend, thought the piece I had in mind was this one:
*Denis Smalley: *_Empty Vessels_ : 




*Next:* anyone who wants it...


----------

